# Online auctions, bunch of crap



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Maybe just me but I decided on buying a TV, found the prices for 3 that I wanted from online shops and thought I may get a bargain on e-Bay.

I've bidded 3 times on e-Bay this week for TV's in my list and each one of them got sold for, not only the cheap internet prices that I'd found, but in two cases THE FUCKERS IS BIDDING FOR MORE THAN THE COMET HIGH STREET SELLING PRICE!

If you're bidding on an item that's been returned because the original owner spilt his cofee down the back then get wise and don't overbid on the bugger.

You gotta be a seller in this market, people obviously have shit for brains.

Anybody here ever picked up a true bargain on e-Bay?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Although you can get some really good bargains on Ebay,i'm convinced that some people pay over the odds for some items :


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I've had some bargains (or what I perceive as bargains) on some signed promo CD's and photos etc.

Paying over the odds happens when the manly 'must win' instinct takes over. It turns into a competition doesn't it? :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Agree 100%

I buy a few things from time to time, but never bid for anything until right in the last few hours. It is easy to get carried away.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

> never bid for anything until right in the last few hours.


I can't understand anyone who doesn't wait till the end, can you? :

Personally, I go for it with about 5 minutes left to spare, particularly if I'm at work and not on dial up at home.

Mind you, we are getting broadband soon in the depths of Norfolk. Ent thart roight me ol' patner?


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I've generally got bargains on the cheap things like charging leads, memory cards etc, but I put in a bid for some hi-fi stuff that ended up going above the price I subsequently bought it at on the high street.

It just does more to confirm my view that people are generally stupid. [smiley=dunce2.gif]


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I put my bids in within the final 5 minutes but it seems chillingly obvious that the twats that beat me had set their proxy maximum bid to higher than the item was worth - I was almost tempted to e-mail these chaps with the URL where they can buy the item cheaper but I don't think they'll get that same adrenalin rush buying it for a cheaper price at a non-auction site Â :-/


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Mike,
There are auction rooms in North Manchester that are contracted to dispose of COSTCO's returned and unsold items. It is a frequent occurrence to see faulty and damaged goods going at a hammer price that is higher than the COSTCO VAT included shelf price. No only will people bid higher than the â€˜retailâ€™ price but have to pay VAT and sales room commission on top. (Approx 25% on hammer price)
There can be some bargains, especially at â€˜end of lineâ€™ times and they always have about 400 televisions, DVDs etc on sale every week. 
Contact me if you want more details


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Guy, thanks for that but I've managed to get John Lewis to price match one of the TV's I wanted this morning - Â£497 compared to the John Lewis price of Â£699 and I get a 5 year guarantee. The TV was on the web but I found out that they had a shop in London and they were willing to sell it at the same price as the web and I could pick it up (last week I failed miserably doing the same thing!) ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

out of the 5 items i have bought ,i've recieved 2x on 3 of the items ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Only time I ever bought anything on E-Bay was a DVD of An American Werewolf in London..

I paid Â£47 for it, as at the time it had been a very limited run. There were no special features, no dolby, nothing.

This about 2 weeks before they announced the release of the 25th Anniversary Edition.. Commentaries, Features etc. etc. etc.. Â£14.99 from all good retailers.. DOH!!!


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

Online auctions, bunch of crap................no they ain't I sold my old DVD player (which only played region 2 dvds and couldn't be hacked) for Â£50, walked into tesco's and bought a brand new one that plays every region and every disc format for the same price. Long live online auctions, and long live the suckers on ther who think thery are getting a bargain.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Online auctions, bunch of crap................no they ain't I sold my old DVD player (which only played region 2 dvds and couldn't be hacked) for Â£50, walked into tesco's and bought a brand new one that plays every region and every disc format for the same price. Â Long live online auctions, and long live the suckers on ther who think thery are getting a bargain.


Not one to live up to national stereotypes then. 

Ebay works both ways though - just bought a 5 month old Omega Seamaster boxed, all paperwork for 510 quid. Bargain. ;D


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

i only really look at golf stuff and have to admit, bargains are hard to come by, but they are there if you don't need something immediatly.

It's amazing what prices these stupid people would pay. One prime example is the latest Scotty Cameron Futura putter (that spaceship looking thing similar to the one Mickelson used in the Masters), seen bids up to Â£250 +. If they looked at golf-direct website, they could buy for Â£195 + Â£5 postage. Doh!


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

> Not one to live up to national stereotypes then.


Eh.....nope, I am Brazillian........... :


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

I've had a few EBay bargains. The best was probably my 36" Toshiba widescreen telly. I noticed it before anyone had bid so emailed the seller and made an offer if he'd end the auction early. I ended up paying about Â£300 under the best online price I'd found. ;D

Mostly it proves to me just how many stupid people there are out there. I've sold loads of junk on there. A couple of things I was about to throw in the bin but put them on EBay and made over Â£100 on them. Then people post comments saying how happy they are with their piece of junk for Â£100 :-/


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I've bought and sold quite a lot on Ebay over the years. Picked up some excellent 2nd hand computer bits (hard drives etc) saving a few bob when building cheap machines..... also a great place for collectors (how else to put together an emormous collection of Mr Bump items?!)

As a seller, these days, I've had fun too. Memory cards are my thing, and I compete head to head with people who are basically drop-shipping directly from Asia, but as some people are prepared to pay a premium for UK supplied goods (no change there!) I still have a lot of eager customers.....

As for prices, I let the market decide. Ebay is large enough for me to start prices at Â£1 with no reserve for everything I sell. 99.5% of the time, even including fees etc, I turn a (slight) profit. But I never ceased to be amazed at some people who are prepared to bid higher than the "Buy It Now" price i might have on another auction for exactly the same item!!!

The biggest problem I have is with Paypal, who are a fucking nightmare. Billpoint used to be fine, but the number of people trying to rip me off is unbelievable. With trust (and reputation) at stake, it can be a real pain. I ship all cards first class with proof of posting (certificate of posting from PO) and this is fine in 99.99% of cases. I offer people the chance to pay extra for Recorded or even Special delivery but the costs have to be paid by the buyer, and most don't request them. But I've had a few people claim not to have received their goods, and despite my disclaimer (and me personally proving to them that I've sent the item) they complain to Paypal who ALWAYS act on the side of the buyer, so Paypal basically nick my money to refund the customer with.... *sigh*

But now Paypal is the only online credit-card dealer for auction sales......


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

JampoTT, didn't know that about Paypal, who I also use. Can't you just empy the account before hand, and also what have paypal to say about the proof of delivery you have!!! Seems too easy to not pay for a purchase.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ahhh now this is my problem  I *did* empty the Paypal account, so they've frozen it. Only I can't refund the purchases without an active paypal account (plus the fact I refuse to out of principal....)

The proof of posting *I* have doesn't satisfy Paypal's own requirements. Despite me offering customers a choice of delivery methods (and despite them taking the cheapest option virtually every time, and being more than satisfied with the service) Paypal want to behave differently. Apparently they REQUIRE that you ship using an "online-trackable" postal service - which goes against the high volume, low price selling that I'm doing.

I *did* used to fill out recorded delivery slips for EACH parcel by hand, stick on the 90p worth of stamps (which takes much longer than a single first class!) but with the volume I was shipping, it was becoming a pain in the arse to write out all the Recorded slips, hence me changing my shipping policy - to "free" for 1st Class. I still have to fill out each address on a Certificate of Posting, but can fit 22 on one sheet making them easier for the PO to check off when I'm posting maybe 30 parcels at a time.....

Basically Paypal always err on the side of the buyer, which *I* think is wrong. If I don't give buyers the option of Paypal, then Paypal don't get their cut, so I think they should do a little more for the sellers. Agree that with 800+ feedback on Ebay, and a recognised proof of posting, that there is no need to refund people who are simply either taking the piss, or who should have stumped up for recorded delivery if their post delivery isn't "secure".......

Basically I'm getting the blame for the goods not being delivered, when the fault lies elsewhere...... if someone sent me cash in the post and it didn't arrive, I wouldn't ship the card anyway, or refund them, so why the hell should it not be the same for me?


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

Quite an unfair situation, I am assuming you have been having discussions with them, but I may also approach them as I am about to start bulk (well fairly bulk) selling on ebay and I don't want to be f*cked by some wide-o barry boy who knows how this works.
Cheers for posing this, otherwise I would have been oblivious.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

technically my fault for not abiding my THEIR terms and conditions, and to be honest I've had maybe 3 chargebacks in several thousand pounds, but all the same it is nasty and wipes out the profit from a day or so's worth of auctions when it happens!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Eh.....nope, I am Brazillian........... :


As if that excuses you

_wankchops._
;D


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

garyc, you are beginning to scare me. I can't make a post now without you replying to it. I have never been cyber stalked before, but if this continues, I am going to have to give you a cyber kicking. You have been warned spunkbag. ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> garyc, you are beginning to scare me. Â I can't make a post now without you replying to it. Â I have never been cyber stalked before, but if this continues, I am going to have to give you a cyber kicking. Â You have been warned spunkbag. Â ;D


Now who's a bit wound up? Gotcha. 

Never been cyber-threatened by a paranoid Brazilian before. Hardly Shock and Awe. :-/ Perhaps you should just do your very best and I'll dumb it all down so as not to confuse you too much _spunkbag_. 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

> Now who's a bit wound up? Â Gotcha.  Â
> 
> Never been cyber-threatened by a paranoid Brazilian before. Â Hardly Shock and Awe. :-/ Â Perhaps you should just do your very best and I'll dumb it all down so as not to confuse you too much Â _spunkbag_. 8) 8) 8) 8)


*LOL*, you really do have a superiority complex. Did you go to public school by any chance? Don't answer that I already know the answer. Fanny Ball.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> *LOL*, you really do have a superiority complex. Â Did you go to public school by any chance? Don't answer that I already know the answer. Fanny Ball.


If it means being smarter than you; I do and I did. 

Plus you are going to have to raise your game somewhat, Gutless Fuck.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/YaBB.pl?board=Flame;action=display;num=1052317733


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

It's fun when a flame descends into a bout of cock-fighting :


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

> If it means being smarter than you; I do and I did.


*ROFLMAO*, so spunk bag was an accurate description of you then, wot, wot. [smiley=toff.gif]



> Plus you are going to have to raise your game somewhat, Gutless Fuck.
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/YaBB.pl?board=Flame;action=display;num=1052317733


And the thread you are referring to was a flame about flaming you daft twat.......but it seemed to work a treat. You're still going on about it. Ball Bag
;D

boabt <- bored [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> *ROFLMAO*, so spunk bag was an accurate description of you then, wot, wot. [smiley=toff.gif]
> 
> boabt Â <- bored [smiley=sleeping.gif]


Thing is GF, being a secondary modern boy, I lied. But unlike you, have no particular chip on my shoulder or strong feellings about public schools nor their respective outputs.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Yep, those auctions is real crap aren't they? ;D


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

> Thing is GF, being a secondary modern boy, I lied. But unlike you, have no particular chip on my shoulder or strong feellings about public schools nor their respective outputs.  Â


Very predictable Mr c, *yawn* *yawn*


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Very predictable Mr c, *yawn* Â *yawn*


Which is all the more odd that you initially predicted completely otherwise GF. :


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

> Which is all the more odd that you initially predicted completely otherwise Â GF. :


The only thing I have predicted is that you will keep replying to my posts. So far I have been correct (as always). ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> The only thing I have predicted is that you will keep replying to my posts. Â So far I have been correct Â (as always). Â ;D


So there's another Boabt on here that quite wrongly predicted me to be a Public Schoolboy? OK, have it your way. Two twats named Boabt. Must get the right one...... :


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

> So there's another Boabt on here that quite wrongly predicted me to be a Public Schoolboy? OK, have it your way. Â Two twats named Boabt. Â Must get the right one...... :


Wot you on about now spunk bag? I only asked if you were a public schoolboy. I also stated that I knew the answer, and I was correct (as usual) :-/
Does this have to go on until you have the last word?
Re the mini post, come on, I thought you could do better than that. :-/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Re the mini post, come on, I thought you could do better than that. :-/


Really? I thought it was quite good considering ;D - and I am posting from an all day meeting today, so don't want epics.


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

> Really? Â I thought it was quite good considering ;D - and I am posting from an all day meeting today, so don't want epics.


*LOL* but I have never driven a mini, only passing on what the GF (not Gutless Fuck) says. Man Fat Bag.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> *LOL* but I have never driven a mini, only passing on what the GF (not Gutless Fuck) says. Man Fat Bag.


Not driven GFs car? Why not. Won't she let you?


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

GIRLS...GIRLS...GIRLS...Now kiss :-* and make up and stop hoggin this thread heh heh


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> GIRLS...GIRLS...GIRLS...Now kiss Â :-* and make up and stop hoggin this thread heh heh Â


It's OK. We made up. He writes me poetry. Â [smiley=wings.gif]

So back to Online Auctions, what was it that you were going to say, before you were interupted? ;D


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

> Not driven GFs car? Why not. Won't she let you?


Your replies are getting worse. Taking down all those minutes from your 'all day meeting' must really be taking it out of you. ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Your replies are getting worse. Taking down all those minutes from your 'all day meeting' must really be taking it out of you. ;D


That was a bone fide question lover.  I don't know anyone who doesn't drive their partners car. No need to be embarassed about driving a Mini you know. 
:-*


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

Time for a "boabt vs garyc" section :


----------

